# VG Hero Tournament Match 3 of 32: Chrom vs. Kain (FFIV)



## Mael (Mar 18, 2013)

*CHROM OF FIRE EMBLEM*

The prince of the Halidom of Ylisse (Also known as Holy Kingdom of Iris in Japan), brother of princess Lissa and Exalt Emmeryn, and descendant of the Hero King, Marth. He is in the Lord class much like other main characters in the Fire Emblem franchise. While his noble birth excludes him from compulsory military duty, he leads a militia known as the Shepherds to protect the borders of Ylisse. He wields the blade known as Falchion, which Marth used to slay the dragon Medeus in ages past. While he is royalty he does not like to be treated as such.  He is incredibly powerful once with the blessing of the Fire Emblem.

VS.

*KAIN HIGHWIND OF FINAL FANTASY IV*

A Dragoon of the Kingdom of Baron, Kain is a soldier through and through.  Kain is a calm, sometimes sarcastic young man, driven by his dream of following his father's footsteps of becoming a Dragoon and shunning the King's wish for Kain to follow Cecil's profession of a Dark Knight. He has been friends with Cecil and Rosa since they were young, but their relationship is strained by their rivalry as soldiers and their love for the same woman, although Kain hides his feelings. Kain's personality changes when he is possessed by Golbez, becoming cold towards Cecil, though his love for Rosa still shows. Once freed from Golbez's control, Kain is forgiven by Cecil and vows to atone for his past actions, a promise that carries over into The After Years, as he tries to vanquish his dark side and helps Ceodore.  He carries a warrior's tact and is never afraid to get his hands dirty against foes.​


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

The poll is closing in a couple hours.  If there is no winning vote, these two will be placed into a tiebreaker match with another tying match either as tag team or mixed with the other group.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Kain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I like Chrom but he is not better than Kain..


----------

